# JCombobox aktualisierung, beim wecheseln des Tab JTabbedPane



## magix (8. Aug 2003)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass wenn ich den JTabbedPane wechsel, er mir in dem Tab die JCombobox aktualisiert? 

Ich habe eine Seite wie: 
public class Startseite extends JFrame 

in Ihr erstelle ich ein Object der Klasse JTabbedPane: 
JTabbedPane jtp = new JTabbedPae(); 

dann habe ich noch 4 weitere Klassen wie: 
public class Rechnen extends JPanel, 
public class Loeschen extends JPanel, 
public class Aendern extends JPanel, 
public class Hinzufuegen extends JPanel 

In der Startseite erstelle ich nun den JTabbedPane mit: 
jtp.addTab("Rechnen",new Rechnen()); 
jtp.addTab("Loeschen",new Loeschen()); 
jtp.addTab("Aendern",new Aendern()); 
jtp.addTab("Hinzufuegen",new Hinzufuegen()); 

jetzt möchte ich, dass wenn ich den Tab "Rechen" anklicke, das dort dann die JComboBox bzw. JComboboxen aktualisiert werden. 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand bei dem Problem helfen, alles funktioniert nur das nicht, ich bin schon am verzweifeln. 
Danke im voraus für alle Antworten. 

MfG magix


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Aug 2003)

mit einem ChangeListener ist das zu machen.


----------



## magix (11. Aug 2003)

Ist mir klar, aber was muss im Listener stehen????

 
Das wär echt cool, wenn du das wüßtes


----------



## omosde (11. Aug 2003)

Moin Moin,

da schreibst du rein, welchen Wert die ComboBox enthalten soll (deineCombo.setSelectedItem()) oder falls sich gar die ganze Liste aendern soll, dann musst du diese wieder neu aufbauen und in deine ComboBox reinschreiben!

MfG
omosde


----------

